# [V] Battlefield 3 Key  (Spiel + Multiplayer-Headstart-Kit) für 3€



## eXitus64 (2. April 2015)

*[V] Battlefield 3 Key  (Spiel + Multiplayer-Headstart-Kit) für 3€*

Hallo,
ich habe mir letztens die Premium Edition im Laden gekauft, benötige jedoch den Key für das Basisspiel nicht. 
Laut Text handelt es sich um das Spiel + Multiplayer-Headstart-Kit.

Ich hätte dafür gerne 3€ VHB

Bezahlung per PPF möglich.

Meine Bewertungen hier im Forum: eXitus64 - 48 



Hat wer Interesse?


----------



## jan1308 (7. April 2015)

Ich hätte interesse 
Is der Key noch da?


----------



## eXitus64 (8. April 2015)

Du hast ´ne pn


----------



## eXitus64 (8. April 2015)

verkauft


----------

